# Phishing Site..?



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Lorian...I recently purchased and up graded my Security to Norton 360 and ever since have had a very difficult time getting on this site...It say's the site is a known Phishing site. Does this have anything to do with the addition of google add's...On a personnel note, I think you are doing a great job keeping up with the growth of the site and I apprieciate the investments you have made to keep this our little slice of sanity in a insane world... :rockon:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cheers for the positive feedback!

UK-M is certainly not a phishing site in any way.. it's a false positive being thrown up by Norton 360. Probably becuase somone, or a group of people, have falsely reported the site.

I've never known of Google Ad's causing that issue.

All I can suggest is seeing if you can stop it scanning UK-M by adding it to a white/safe/trusted list.

I know the internet is littered with reports of people having problems with Norton 360, normally it simply slows their machines to a crawl when the phishing filter is enabled. My girlfriends laptop was almost unusable with it installed!

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UPDATE:

I have notified Symantec of the issue.

Hopefully they will correct it so that UK-M loads fine for Norton 360 users.

L


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

wonder if this is what is makin my laptop slow as ****? mayb as it didnt used to b that slow. Might take it off. Thaks for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Norton is really bad to be honest...It just takes over your computer.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Response from Symantec:

The Symantec Security Response team has reviewed your recent submission to the False Positive Phish Webpage form. Our analysts have been unable to reproduce the suspicious verdict on the provided URL. This result could be because the web address reported is not the exact address where you encountered the suspected phish site, or the issue has been reported previously and since fixed.

.. and their suggested fix for anyone still having an issue:

Please make certain you have the latest AntiFraud updates by running LiveUpdate. When LiveUpdate completes, please close your browser and then navigate to the reported website in a new browser session to ensure that you are now able to access it without difficulty.

L


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank Lorian...really appreiciate it and will follow there advise...


----------

